# Was that a bat?



## Allen (Feb 23, 2005)

A bat got into the house tonight.  The images are not the best, but in my defense it's hard to move around when you are hiding under the couch.
--A











And one the one that is actually in focus.  Fast little bugger only stayed still for a few seconds.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 26, 2005)

wooohooo those are cool


----------



## Allen (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks, I was happy when he flew out the front door.
--A


----------



## walter23 (Feb 27, 2005)

What an awesome animal.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 28, 2005)

Aww he's so cute! I love bats. Don't see them all that often in the UK anymore. Great final shot there!


----------



## jbnhl (Mar 2, 2005)

awesome!!  did they make squeeling noises really high pitched and all?  those jokers are fast as all get out,   make sure there isnt any blood left behind,  we had a bat problem once and when they were flying around and hiting walls and stuff we later found blood.  RABIES  WHOOO


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2005)

Why did you hide behind the couch?
My daughter would have caught and petted it! Honestly. She did so all the time with the bats the were around our house in Ireland when we were there on holidays last summer. So I could calmly photograph them while she held them close . So I achieved one that reveals their teeth!
Maybe it's best *not* to pet them after all????


----------



## Zoolfoos (Mar 6, 2005)

The third one is good. I like the multiple exposure in the second one.


----------

